
Is there a single-click service to set up all online accounts for new employees? - jonathanhursh
This would be highly valuable.
======
herbst
No. How much would you be willing to pay for such a click tho?

~~~
jonathanhursh
I think every single startup (even up to the size of Twitter) would pay $10 to
set each new employee up with all of their online accounts with a single
click. You could imagine several different profiles they can choose from. It
would auto populate all the services (Slack, Trello, G-Suite, etc) and then
the admin has the chance to take a quick glance and subtract/add any to tweak
it. Once it's clicked, it instantly sends all necessary welcome and sign-up
emails to the new employee. Similarly, it can revoke access to all accounts
with a single click.

~~~
herbst
Yeah i can see that. I wrote it down in my idea book, not sure if i ever find
time for that tho.

